# MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!



## Maxienzi (15. Oktober 2017)

*MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem: Meine Lüfter spielen komplett verrückt. In dem Smartfan mode beim msi x370 gaming pro carbon sind 6V (ca. 700 rpm) bei bis zu 55 Grad eingestellt. erst dann solltren die Lüfter laut Lüftersteuerung hochdrehen. Doch beim Windows betrieb werden die Lüfter die ganze zeiot lauter und leiser, dies bestädigt mir auch die msi windows lüfterstuerung, der Lüfter dreht die ganze zeit vom eingestellten wert auf 12V (1300rpm) und wieder zurück auf 6V. Siehe Anhang! Woran kann das liegen? Auch ist mir aufgefallen zeigt core temp mancmal komische temperaturen an. Manchmal zählt es von 50 grad im sekunden takt runter auf 35 und springt dann wieder auf 50 und so geht das ne ganze weile... Woran kann das liegen? vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Kann es sein das deine CPU eine "X" CPU ist?
Ich selbst habe leider kein Ryzen System, aber es könnte sein dass deine CPU in Windows eigentlich nur 35C° erreicht,  das Board die 20C° bei den X Modellen aber noch mit dazurechnet (wegen des XFR boosts).
Du kannst die Lüfterkurve ja mal so einstellen dass der Lüfter erst bei 60C° weiter hochdreht. Eine etwas feiner abgestimmte Lüfterkurve würde wohl auch nicht schaden.

Kann aber auch sein das meine Vermutung komplett falsch ist, da müssen aber die Leute mit Ryzen was zu schreiben. 

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## KnSN (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Moin Maxienzi! 

Das Hardware Thermal Control spinnt, weil zu viele und/oder zu kräftige Lüfter an vereinzelten Insulation Displacement Connectors des Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Interface NCT6795D von Nuvoton Technology Corp. zerren, folglich die Überlastung des gesamten Super-I/O-Systems, denn die IDC-Header bedingen miteinander an dem LPCIO, zu vereinzelten sogar in einem N-Channel, demnach sind die induktiven Eigenschaften zu beachten (Die Anzahl der Lüfter pro Anschluss, deren Maximalstrom je Anschluss und die Impedanz durch die Verwendung von Low-Noise- und Y-Adaptern.), andernfalls kollabiert das System irgendwann und dann sind Temperatursensoren mit Folgeschaden, ergo Messfehler gen Nullpunkt, noch das geringste Übel, wenn erst einmal die Regelbarkeit von den betroffenen Lüfter-Anschlüssen ausfällt! 

Ich hatte damals denselben Fehler gemacht und stelle Dich daher auf die anstehenden Konsequenzen ein! 

LG!


----------



## Abductee (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Ich würd die MSI-Software deinstallieren und nur mit dem Bios arbeiten.
Die Drehzahl der Lüfter unter Windows würd ich dann mit einem neutralen Programm auslesen was nicht selber die Möglichkeit hat reinzupfuschen.
HWiNFO64 zum Beispiel.


----------



## Maxienzi (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Leider glaube ich dass dies alles nicht die lösung b.z.w. grund ist, das System lief so nämlich ein Monat einwandfrei, ging aufeinmal los jz.


----------



## Abductee (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Automatische Softwareupdates?


----------



## Octobit (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Also ich hab das gleiche Board und deine Beobachtung bei den Temperaturen kann ich bestätigen. Meine wandern zwar nur von 35 auf 30 und dann sprunghaft hoch, aber naja. Ist schon nervig, aber da meine Lüfter erst bei 50 °C aufdrehen sollen, sind die noch ruhig (hab auch einen 1600 verbaut, also sollte da nix sein mit dem 20 °C Offset für die X CPUs)

Dass der Controller überlastet ist... Puuuh, ich hab zwar 5 Lüfter am Board hängen, aber wozu hat das Board bitte so viele  Anschlüsse, wenn man sie nicht benutzen darf.

Welches BIOS hast du denn drauf? Ich bin aktuell auf dem v18, war beim v15 bei mir aber auch so.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KnSN (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

@Octobit 

Du führst die induktive Eigenschaft lediglich auf die Stromstärke der Lüfter zurück, aber der Elektrische Widerstand durch derer und deren Adaptern ist ausschlaggebend auf die Spannungsstabilität der Transistoren/Controller und daraus ergibt sich die Kohärenz des gesamten Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Interface. Was ihr da beobachtet, das sind die Konsequenzen von sogenannten Phasenverschiebungen seitens dem Hardware Thermal Control, welches mit dem Low-Pin Count korreliert! Der beobachtete Effekt ist die übliche Konsequenz aus jener Kohärenz, indessen die Lüfter per Low-Noise- und Y-Adapter an den Insulation Displacement Connectors gekoppelt sind und die billigen Adapter überzeugen nicht, denn ihr Preis und Design entsprechen dem, was sie zu leisten imstande sind und ihre größte Schwachstelle sind der zu unbeständige Vorwiderstand und der unzureichende Knickschutz. Die Noctua Extension Cables, die Noctua Low-Noise Adaptors und die Noctua Y-Cables erfüllen diesen Anspruch bestens und kosten nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Zieh doch einfach n paar Lüfter ab und bestätige/widerlege die Theorie...ne Sache von paar Minuten


----------



## SteMeX (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Also ich musste bei mir den 20 Grad Offset in die Lüfterkurve im Bios mit einkalkulieren. Erst dann liefen die Lüfter so, wie ich es wollte.


----------



## KnSN (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Moin Narbennarr! 

Übrigens mache ich mir wenig Hoffnung, dass das Umstecken viel bringe. Bei mir war 's damals so, dass der am stärksten belastete CPU_FAN2 (1x Aerocool Shark Fan Devil Red Edition 140 mm @ 12 V / 4.68 W & 1x Aerocool Shark Fan Devil Red Edition 120 mm @ 12 V / 3.6 W), welcher durch den CPU_FAN1 (2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm MID-SPEED PWM @ 12 V / je 4.8 W) geregelt worden ist und nur über das ASRock Extreme Tuning Utility und das ASRock UEFI über einen eigenständigen Tempo-Sensor verfügte, die beiden Anschlüsse waren ein N-Channel-Verbund, also Leistungsteilung, wie es so üblich ist, zumindest in den MRSP-Preisklassen unterhalb von 300€ für Mainboards. 
CPU_FAN1 und CPU_FAN2 schafften je bis zu 0.6 A, folglich war das Konstrukt, welches für maximal 14.4 W ausgelegt gewesen ist, mit den knapp 17.88 W überfordert, letztendlich ist die Regelung von CPU_FAN2 ausgefallen - er agierte nur noch wie ein PWR_FAN, welcher nicht regelbar ist - konstant 12 V. 
Im Übrigen waren alle 3-Pin-Header (CPU_FAN2, CHA_FAN2 und CHA_FAN3, PWR_FAN) auf einer derartigen Belastung, weil von ihnen gibt es bloß 3 Stück, die regelbar sind, der PWR_FAN ist ein nutzloser Anschluss, und ich hatte bloß 3-Pin-Lüfter und die alten AMD-Plattformen beherrschen den Luxus von den Intel-Platrformen nicht, die Anschlüsse alle als 4-Pin ausgeführt und wahlweise als DC und PWM zu regeln. Der einzige PWM-Header (CPU_FAN1 und CHA_FAN1) war der für die beiden be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm MID-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 13525-MF PWM]. 
Das war noch auf dem ASRock 970 Extreme3, welches wenig später ein Reklamationsfall geworden ist. Unterdessen der Reklamation besorgte ich mir das ASRock 990FX Extreme3 (Bis auf dem RD990 mit dessen Features, erweitertes APM durch den Fusion Controler Hub und den SLI, baugleich; ebenso Nuvoton NCT6776F.)  und dort beschränkte ich die Leistungsfähigkeit von den Lüftern und teilte sie auf den Anschlüssen besser auf. 
Der CHA_FAN1 kam erst auf dem ASRock 990FX Extreme3 zum Einsatz, woran ich 2x be quiet! Shadow Wings MID-SPEED PWM [BQT T12025-MR-PWM] verbund: Das half mir sehr, denn so konnte ich endlich die Lasten aufteilen, zudem begrenzte ich alle Lüfter auf 7 V, sodass eine Überlast vermeiden wurde und ein stabilier Betrieb ermöglicht wurde. 
Im Übrigen sind das alles jämmerliche 0.6A-Header, womit man in der heutigen Zeit wenig anfangen kann, denn; "Hand hoch!", wer hat nicht inzwischen an die 10 Lüfter im Betrieb und davon welche, die mehr fressen als die läppischen 0.15~0.20 A der Noctua-Lüfter? 

Ich hatte das Problem mit den Sensoren anfänglich nur bei einem, später dann folgtenw eitere, diese fielen praktisch aus, also 0 °C, selbst wenn sie noch zwischen -2 und 2°C pendelten, dagegen verschaffte nur der Mainboard-Reset für Abhilfe, also kein normaler PC-Neustart, sondern erst abschalten, weil bei einem durchgehenden Neustart die South Bridge/der Controler Hub noch mit Power versorgt ist, woran dan LPC koppelt. 

Besonders auffällig ist bei hoher Belastung der Anshclüsse gewesen, also sobald die Lüfter auf Touren gingen. Sobald ein solcher Sensor ausgefallen ist wusste ich davon, weil zeitgleich die Lüfter hochregelten, der Grund dafür sind gewesen die plötzlichen Temperatur-Sprünge auf bis zu weit oberhalb von 100 °C, dann zogen die Lüfter mit, welche sich an die Steuerung von den betroffenen Sensoren richteten. Natürlich habe ich das erst später erkannt und begriffen, als es ohnehin schon zu spät gewesen ist, denn das LPCIO/HTC (Nuvoton NCT6776F) hatte bereits einen Folgeschaden davon getragen. 
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, weshalb die Sensoren wegen einer Phasenverschiebung zur Inaktivität neigen anstatt in ihrem ursprünglichen Zustand zurück zu kehren: Womöglich ist es die Folge davon, dass ein Schutzmechanismus sie deaktiviert, denn der Schwellenwert sind glaube ich die 128 °C. 

Ich hatte auf dem ASRock 970 Extreme3 eine Besserung versucht herbei zu führen, zudem steckte ich Lüfter und Adapter ab, um die Anschlüsse ein zu grenzen, welche dafür verantwortlich gewesen sind, der CPU_FAN2 in Korrelation mit dem CPU_FAN1 stand ganz hoch im Kurz, aber auch der CHA_FAN2 war einer der Übeltäter, letztendlich ist es ein Folgeschaden geworden, der durch wenigere Lüfter und deren Begrenzung nicht mehr ab zu fangen gewesen ist: Besonders zur Sommerzeit reagierten die Temperatur-Sensoren anfällig auf die schwüle Hitze (Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temperatur), dafür brauchte es nicht einmal eine hohe Last durch die Lüfter - die Phasenverschiebungen der Sensoren waren der Alltag. 

Eines  der Themen zum damaligen Vorfall: 
[gelöst] Temperatursensor fällt ständig aus 

LG!


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*



KnSN schrieb:


> Moin Narbennarr!
> 
> Übrigens mache ich mir wenig Hoffnung, dass das Umstecken viel bringe.
> 
> LG!



ab- nicht umstecken 
Einfach mal nur mit einem Lüfter betreiben und schauen, obs immer noch spinnt


----------



## Octobit (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> ab- nicht umstecken
> Einfach mal nur mit einem Lüfter betreiben und schauen, obs immer noch spinnt


Ich bin am Wochenende jetzt eh wieder im PC-Inneren unterwegs, da werde ich das mal kurz testen.

@KnSn: Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, sagst du, es liegt an irgendwelchen spannungsreduzierenden Adaptern? (Muss ja gestehen, ich Blick bei dir nicht ganz durch  )
Dazu dann aber: ich habe alle Lüfter ohne Adapter verbaut, sind alle direkt am Board (2 PWM SW2, 2 DC SW2, einen SW2,5 vom DR3, an der Graka stecken noch zwei Noctua PWM und mein Netzteil hat auch n SW2). Davon sollten aber nur die erstgenannten 5 SW was am Mainboard beeinflussen. Und da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen: Wenn ich an ein (damals 160€) Mainboard 5 Lüfter baue und ich dafür 5 der 6 verfügbaren Sockel benutze, dann habe ich den Anspruch, dass das läuft ohne wenn und aber. Dafür hat es ja die Anschlüsse.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KnSN (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Hey Octobit, 

die be quiet! Silent Wings 2 sind noch unbedenklich, vor allen die 120mm-Varianten, im Vergleich zu ihren Nachfolgern und hängen je zu einzelnd an einem Anschluss - das kann 's nicht sein! 
Womöglich neigt das Nuvoton NCT6795D des MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON generell zu elektrischen Übertretungen. Ein wirklich hochwertiger. moderner Chip ... 
Es ist mir nicht fremdartig, aber eine Erklärungen auf der kausalen Ebene habe ich dafür nicht, solange ich keinen Verursacher ausmachen kann. Montagsproduktion, Tsundere --- Vielleicht sind sie diejenige Antwort? 

Die Lüfter im Einzelnen sagen mir zu wenig, da in mindestens die Größenangabe fehlt, aber die des be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 kann ich Dir bis aufs Detail nennen: 

- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm MID-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 13525-MF PWM] (135 x 135 x 22 mm, 1.400 RPM, 67.8 CFM, 20.8 dB(A), DC 12.0 V / 0.40 A / 4.80 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) (Elektrisch ein be quiet! Silent Wings 3, die übrige Konstruktion entspringt dem be quiet! Silent Wings 2, daher ein Synonym auf den be quiet! Silent Wings 2.5.) 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 2 120 mm MID-SPEED PWM [BQT T12025-MF PWM] (120 x 120 x 25 mm, 1.700 RPM, 57.2 CFM, 21.5 dB(A), DC 12.0 V / 0.20 A / 2.40 W, 4-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, produced by Dongguan Protechnic Electric Co., Ltd.) 

Damit Du mal einen Eindruck bekommst, welche Monster die aktuellen Modellreihen hervorbringen: 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm HIGH-SPEED PWM [BQ SIW3 14025-HF PWM] (140 x 140 x 25 mm, 1.600 RPM, 77.57 CFM, 28.1 dB(A), DC 12.0 V / 0.50 A / 6.0 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) (Damit in nicht wenigen Stückzahlen auf nur 7.0 V und weiteren Modellen hat das Nuvoton NCT6791D meines ASRock Z170 Extreme6+ zu kämpfen!) 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm HIGH-SPEED [BQ SIW3 14025-HF] (140x140x25 mm, 1.600 RPM, 77.57 CFM, 28.1 dB(A), DC 12.0 V / 0.50 A / 6.0 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) 
- be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140 mm HIGH-SPEED PWM [BQ PUW2-14025-HR-PWM] (140 x 140 x 25 mm, 1.600 RPM, 94.2 CFM, 16.1 dB(A), DC 12.0 V / 0.50 A / 6.0 W, 4-pol electrical Commutator, Rifle Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) 

Zwei davon auf 12.0 V genügen schon, um einen konventionell abgespeckten 0.6A-Header eines Low-Budget-Mainboards abrupt ins Jenseits zu schicken, wobei auch Mittelklasse-Mainboards davon nicht verschont sind, denn selbst den maximalen Überstrom übertreten sie! ^^ 


Die übrigen Modelle von der SIW2.5-Familie (allesamt ohne PWM): 

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Series & be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Series 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm MID-SPEED [BQ SIW3 13525-MF] (135 x 135 x 22 mm, 1.200 RPM, DC 12.0 V / 0.40 A / 4.80 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm HIGH-SPEED [BQ SIW3 13525-HF] (135 x 135 x 22 mm, 1.500 RPM, DC 12.0 V / 0.56 A / 6.72 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm HIGH-SPEED [BQ SIW3 13525-HF] (135 x 135 x 22 mm, 1.800 RPM, DC 12.0 V / 0.56 A / 6.72 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) 

be quiet! Power Zone Series 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm HIGH-SPEED [BQ SIW3 13525-HF-26] (135 x 135 x 22 mm, 2.600 RPM, DC 12.0 V / 0.56 A / 6.72 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown) 
- be quiet! Silent Wings 3 135 mm HIGH-SPEED [BQ SIW3 13525-HF-29] (135 x 135 x 22 mm, 2.900 RPM, DC 12.0 V / 0.56 A / 6.72 W, 6-pol electrical Commutator, Fluid Dynamic Bearing, Manufacturer unknown)


----------



## Octobit (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Danke, ich weiß was für Lüfter ich verbaut hab  Sind übrigens 140 mm SW2s.

Naja, ich hab grad mal getestet. 

- Ausgangssituation: CPU Temp mit HWInfo springt von 38 - 32 °C etwa.
-Im Bios dann alles normal, Temp steigt langsam und stetig
-Alle Lüfter abgesteckt --> mit HWInfo konstante (bzw leicht steigende Temps.)
-Nach und nach anstecken der Lüfter: Beim dritten angesteckten Lüfter einmal kurz sprunghaftes Verhalten, nur ein zwei Cyclen (also vllt 5 - 10 s), danach wieder konstant
-Lüfter vier und fünf durchgehend konstante CPU Temps
-Nach erneutem Power off/on mit allen angesteckten Lüftern jetzt immer noch konstante CPU-Temperatur
-ohne Neustart mal eben Prime angeworfen, CPU ging konstant auf 60 °C (noch nicht max Speed, aber naja), danach Abkühlen mit ein paar schnellen Cyclen wie sonst auch (so 10 s etwa), jetzt vllt Cyclen eher im Minutentakt. 

Ich werde mal schauen, was sich so nach einem Kaltstart des Systems ergibt.


----------



## KnSN (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: MSI Lüftersteuerung spielt verrückt!*

Die Lüfter stecken auch wirklich je einzelnen an einem Anschluss? Sind nicht gekoppelt? Du sagtest doch, dass keine Adapter in Verwendung sind. 

Beobachte das mal mit den Lüftern einzeln, denn scheinbar ist einer induktiv gestört! Solche habe ich im Übrigen auch, diese beeinflussten sich im Verbund so sehr, dass der eine nun nur gefühlt halb so schnell agiert und der andere in mindestens in der Aufrechnung des verlorenen Drehmoments vom anderen Lüfter, gefühlt eher doppelt so schnell. xD 

Von den insgesamt 3x Aerocool Lightning Fan Red Edition 120 mm des Aerocool Strike-X Advance Red Edition hatten dieses Problem auch mal zwei erzeugt; den Aerocool Lightning Fan Red Edition 140 mm nicht mitgezählt. Jedenfalls koppelte ich diese drei Lüfter über ihren vorinstallierten Molex-Adapter zu einem Anschluss, leider passierte es mit der Zeit, dass die Drähte sich aus den Steckern lösten, ohne groß daran herumgezerrt zu haben, aber nach erneutem einfädeln - Wickeln um den Kontakt - und zusätzlichem Isolierband erzeugte dies Messfehler in der Tempo-Auslesung, die Spannungsstabilität war sowieso nicht optimal und tatsächlich provozierten sie den Temperatur-Sensor-Fehler. Das ist die Folge des zuvor beschriebenen Effekts durch den Elektrischen Widerstand. Also es sind nicht bloß die Adapter die Verursacher - auf die gesamte Verkabelung kommt 's an und auch auf die induktive Eigenschaft des Motors, siehe Fehlfunktion vom Passus darüber. 

Jedenfalls klingt das für mich danach, als wenn einer der Lüfter und/oder dessen Verkabelung nicht okay ist!


----------

